# New additions to the frog room



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just wanted to share a few of the new additions to my frog room and collection:

Fully revamped 55 gallon river tank for Mantella viridis (still in the process of construction, needs a few weeks before a full planting):










2010 Almirante/man creek? imports. They have no variation in the leg pattern like a lot of the earlier (2004-2006 man creek imports) and they have white bellies (which I have never seen in any of the earlier morphs that I have acquired).










2010 el dorado?/solarte? imports



























Juvenile cobalts




























I still need to get pics of my variabilis, fantastica, 47 column RETF viv and the entire setup of my new frog room!!!! Thanks for looking

(Also, please help identify the pumilio. Unfortunately, unless you go with SNDF, you get nothing with the pumilio imports rather than orange and blue jean for names  )

ed parker


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They look like typical Almirante and Eldorados.

You could have gotten some pumilio from breeders that have a good idea of where they are from instead of an importer that doesn't care.....


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I know I know, but would you rather have pet stores and mass breeders have the unknowns, or responsible hobbyists . 

Not to start a war or anything in this topic, but what is they best way to determine morphs these days. I was looking on the tropical-experience.nl website, and the almirantes are much different than these guys with lots of variation in the legs, and then he doesn't even show el dorado's, but his solartes are identical...... I'm just curious, other than like SNDF, where are we getting morph info? I will start this elsewhere and search the threads if this gets off topic 

ed parker


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

The Viridis tank looks awesome Ed, well done!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great photos and beautiful frogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

A few updates of the 55 gallon. This is the inital planting !










This is the progress of my frog room, more to come 









Another shot of the new almirante/man creeks









Thanks for looking

ed parker


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Great photos, you really picked up that vibrant red.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice room! What size tank is that under the 55? Does it have the same footprint as the 55?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks!

It is a 75gallon, same foot print as the 55, just taller a few inches


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice tanks, glad to see someone else interested in M. viridis.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

How about a close up of the 75 Ed, it looks pretty bad ass fom a far.. 

Chris


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

here is the 75 didn't see this earlier 

The next photo is an update of the 55

The last is a viv for mantella laevigata


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Fully revamped 55 gallon river tank for Mantella viridis (still in the process of construction, needs a few weeks before a full planting)


Remember you used to have a colony of viridis in a 75 gallon? 

You spoil dem frogs rotten. I keep most of my mantellas in groups of 5-6 in ten gallon tanks and 8-12 in rubbermaid bins


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

a spoiled frog is a happy frog, so i hope.... 

I have always had the viridis in the 55 gallon i think, i'll have to go through my photo history to verify . The viridis are getting moved out of the 55 for the madagascariensis so they won't be so spoiled, until of course i can secure some chubby women for them 

ed parker


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> A few updates of the 55 gallon. This is the inital planting !
> 
> ed parker


can you post some close ups of the feature on the right ? i would love to see it better  looks great overall!


----------

